# C# DLL in eine VB-App einbinden



## asdfGHjkloe (18. März 2006)

Hi ihr,
sry für den seltsamen Nick, aber irdendwie waren die and'ren schon vergeben. .oO
Ich bin über google auf diesen ( http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/231169-eine-klasse-aus-einer-dll-vb-benutzen.html ) Thread aufmerksam geworden. Aber hat mir auch nicht recht weitergeholfen.

Also mein Problem sieht so aus, ich arbeite bei einem Project bei dem Versucht wird verschiedene Programme (OpenSource) in einer VB MDI Form (nc) zu vereinen. Ich bin dabei der C# Coder. *g*

Dabei versuche ich eine in .net c# geschriebene DLL in eine VB App einzubinden. 
a) muss ich etwas besonderes bei der DLL (außer Com-InterOPs und COM Visible) beachten?
b) wie würde  das dann aussehen, in c# und vb? (Ich code kein VB - darum bräuchte ich nen Code-Snippet.)

Ich habe schon lange gegooglet auch viel msdn gelesen, jedoch ist es uns noch nicht gelungen. 
Thx schonmal.


----------



## Shakie (19. März 2006)

Auf Funktionen innerhalbt einer DLL kann man von VB aus so drauf zugreifen:

```
Private/Public Declare Function NameDerFunktion Lib "DeineDLL" (ByVal irgendwelcheParameter as Long) As Long
```
 Das muss ganz oben im Code stehen.
Verwenden der Funktion ist dann ganz einfach:

```
IrgendwasMitMeinerDLLFunktionBerechnen = NameDerFunktion (123)
```
Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob das das war, was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## asdfGHjkloe (20. März 2006)

Ich wollte wissen was ich in der _C#_ DLL explizit angeben muss, um in der VB (NICHT vb.net) Anwendugn auf die DLL zugreifen kann?
Jopp, das was ich in der VB-App dann schreiben muss um sie zu verwenden ist nicht das Hauptproblem.  Thx, trozdem.


----------

